# حمل مخطط الدارة الكهربائية لغرف التبريد دارة التحكم +دارة الاستطاعة



## مناف قاسم (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام

جبتلكم مخطط لدارة التحكم والاستطاعة لغرف التبريد

وارجو الافادة للجميع 

واذا اعجبكم المخطط ضعو بالردود لكي اعطيكم دارة الشيلر ووحدة المعالجة بالتبريد المركزي

وشكرا لجميع الاعضاء والله يوفق الجميع لنشر الفائدة :81: 

التحميل من هنا
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/69237495/----------------------------.jpg.html


----------



## pora (16 يناير 2008)

تمام اوى ياباشمهندس
المرة الجايه الشرح بقى


----------



## محب المصطفى (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مناف*****
اهلا بك في الموقع 
محب المصطفى


----------



## محب المصطفى (16 يناير 2008)

اخي مناف 
ارجو ان تبعث لي مخطط الدارة الكهربائية لمكيفات ( السبلت) 
ساخن و بارد
بارك الله فيك على ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني 
محب المصطفى


----------



## محب المصطفى (16 يناير 2008)

على بريدي في( الهت ميل)


----------



## مناف قاسم (16 يناير 2008)

تمام اوى ياباشمهندس
المرة الجايه الشرح بقى


يا اخي العزيز المخطط سهل ومابده شرح اتبع مسار الاسم بالنسبة للتيار وكل قطعة مبينة وظيفتها بالصورة وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## مناف قاسم (16 يناير 2008)

محب المصطفى قال:


> اخي مناف
> ارجو ان تبعث لي مخطط الدارة الكهربائية لمكيفات ( السبلت)
> ساخن و بارد
> بارك الله فيك على kas2008k*************
> محب المصطفى


 
اخي العزيز سوف ابحث لك عن المخطط الذي طلبت وانشاء الله اجده وان لم اجده سوف اقوم برسم مخطط السبلينت تكرم عيونك خيوووو وشكرا على مرورك منورنا ياغالي


----------



## pora (18 يناير 2008)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم وضع الدائره الكهربيه الخاصه بـ الاتشيلرات وانظمه التكييف المركزى


----------



## مناف قاسم (19 يناير 2008)

pora قال:


> ارجو من الاخ الكريم وضع الدائره الكهربيه الخاصه بـ الاتشيلرات وانظمه التكييف المركزى


 
تكرم عيونك اخي حمل الدارة الكهربائية للشيلر ووحدة المعالجة من هذا الرابط وشكرا لمرورك
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/64392668/----------------------------.jpg.html


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (19 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pora (19 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخى على سرعه الاستجابه لكن الصوره لاتفتح الرجاء تحميلها على رابط من موقع اخر


----------



## محمدكريم (19 يناير 2008)

بصراحه بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين دائره التشلر,,,,,,,,,بجد لفته طيبه


----------



## محمد تكيف (19 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فىميزان حسناتك:63:


----------



## sam6 (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م المقبلي (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور يآلغآلي ،، ومنتظرين جديكـ ،، 
ودآدـي ؛؛؛


----------



## مناف قاسم (21 يناير 2008)

pora قال:


> اشكرك اخى على سرعه الاستجابه لكن الصوره لاتفتح الرجاء تحميلها على رابط من موقع اخر


 
اسف كتير اخي العذر مني مو من الموقع انا حملت الملف غلط
حمل الملف من هل الرابط انا جربته قبل وضع الرابط وشغال 100\100
تكرم عينك اخي واي طلب تكرم عيونك بس اامر
والله يوفقنا لنشر الفائدة للجميع
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/61812583/----------------------------.jpg.html


----------



## مناف قاسم (21 يناير 2008)

محمدكريم قال:


> بصراحه بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين دائره التشلر,,,,,,,,,بجد لفته طيبه


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك اخي رابط دارة الشيلر تجده بالرابط التالي
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/61812583/----------------------------.jpg.html
وشكرا على مرورك واهلا وسهلا ونشاء الله تكون استفدت من الدارة


----------



## مناف قاسم (21 يناير 2008)

محمد تكيف قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فىميزان حسناتك:63:


 
اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي العزيز انا كل هدفي نشر الفائدة وياريت اي شخص لديه برنامج او مخطط يضعه لكي نستفيد جميعا
وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## pora (21 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك 
من الواضح انك انسان خلوق لانك سريع الاستجابه لاخوانك

واسمحلى ان اعرض عليك فكرة اتمنى ان توافق عليها 
ياريت تتبنى فى القسم موضوع يكون شامل عن الكهرباء والتحكم بدايه من شرح المكونات
والاساسيات الى الدوائر الكهربيه وكيفيه عملها

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مناف قاسم (21 يناير 2008)

اخي بورا انا جاهز لاي شي يحقق الفائدة للجميع وانشاء الله لن ابخل باي معلومة عن اخواني الكرام
ولكن عندي عتب
هل تعلم اخي بورا ان عدد مرات تحميل الملف حوالي 100 مرة 
يعني الدارة مفيدة والاخوة عبحملوها
ولكن لايوجد ردود ابدا غير انت وكم شخص
ولايوجد تشجيع ابدا
وهاد الشي بصراحة ياسني وحبط معنوياتي
وشكراعلى فكرتك الحلوة وانا جاهز لاي شي يخدم مصلحة الجميع ويحقق الاستفادة القصوى
ولكن انا بحاجة للتشجيع
وشكرا


----------



## eng-shenawy (24 يناير 2008)

الف شكر ياهندسة على مجهودك عندى سؤال هل هذه الدوائر لجميع غرف التبريد وكذلك الشلر ارجو منك الرد وممكن الشرح لوسمحت لهذه الدوائر وشكرا


----------



## السيد زكرى (24 يناير 2008)

تسلم يا غالى امتعتنا وفقك الله


----------



## السيد زكرى (24 يناير 2008)

اللينك الاخير ياشقيق لايعمل منفضلك راجعه كده


----------



## محمد المنزلاوى (25 يناير 2008)

اخى لا يسعنى الا ان اقول بارك الله فيك انت وامثالك 
والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## pora (25 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم/ مناف قاسم
لاتنتظر الردود الكثيره انت غرضك الفائده لوجه الله 
بجد انت موضوعك مميز ولو عملت الموضوع اللى 
انا عرضته عليك هبيقى موضوع جامد وكويس جدااااااا
باربت تقوم بترتيب الموضوع ونبدا عن قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى فوزى (26 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخوى


----------



## مناف قاسم (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا
وشكرا على مرور الجميع
اخي بورا انشاء الله سوف اقوم بتنفيذ الموضوع الذي اقترحته علي 
ولكن ليس الان
لان بالفترة الحالية مشغول جدا
واحوالي النفسية تعبانة
انشاء الله عما قريب
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## المنتسب (27 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااا على دائرة المخزن ونتمنى دائرة اللاتشلر ودوائر اخرى


----------



## ابوعمر عماد (29 يناير 2008)

:33: شكرا يا اخى


مناف قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام
> 
> جبتلكم مخطط لدارة التحكم والاستطاعة لغرف التبريد
> 
> ...


----------



## ابوعمر عماد (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخى


مناف قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام
> 
> جبتلكم مخطط لدارة التحكم والاستطاعة لغرف التبريد
> 
> ...


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (29 يناير 2008)

رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## شنيق عمر (29 يناير 2008)

:14: السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :1:
شكرا لكم علي حسن استقبالكم 
لدي سؤال : 
ثلاجة تعمل بإنتظام عادي ولكن عندما تتوقف التلاجة مدة ثم ثبدا العمل لاتستطيع العمل 
ما السبب . وشكرا


----------



## شنيق عمر (29 يناير 2008)

أريد الجواب على سؤالي وشكرا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيــــــد


----------



## مناف قاسم (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمرور الجميع ومنورين موضوعي ونشاء الله تكونو استفدتو من المخططات
والاخ الذي سال عن دارت الشيلر موجودة بالرابط بالصفحة الثانية اضغط عليه وحمل


----------



## مناف قاسم (30 يناير 2008)

مهندسة مواقع قال:


> رائع يا بشمهندس


 
اهلا وسهلا فيكي منورة وشكرا على مرورك ونشاء الله تكوني استفدتي من المخططات؟:81:


----------



## مناف قاسم (30 يناير 2008)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيــــــد


 
اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي وشكرا على مرورك ونشاء الله مارح قصر بالجديد


----------



## مناف قاسم (30 يناير 2008)

شنيق عمر قال:


> :14: السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :1:
> شكرا لكم علي حسن استقبالكم
> لدي سؤال :
> ثلاجة تعمل بإنتظام عادي ولكن عندما تتوقف التلاجة مدة ثم ثبدا العمل لاتستطيع العمل
> ما السبب . وشكرا


 

يا اخي الكريم اعتقد السبب هوة شحنة فريون زائدة ونفس الوقت الضاغط نقص من عمره
عندما يقوم الضاغط بالاقلاع يجد امامه ضغط الفريون الزائد 
وضغط الضاغط ضعيف بسبب مرور الزمن لذالك لايقلع لان امامه حمل زائد والضاغط ضعيف
والله اعلم
اعتقد انه هذا هوة السبب حسب خبرتي لانه مرت عليي كثير من هذه الحالات
وشكرا على مرورك ونشاء الله اكون ساعدتك
وياهلاااااااا


----------



## مناف قاسم (30 يناير 2008)

المنتسب قال:


> شكرااااااا على دائرة المخزن ونتمنى دائرة اللاتشلر ودوائر اخرى


 
اخي الكريم اسف على التاخير واليك مخطط الشيلر مع اني وضعته برد سابق مرتين الظاهر انت مالاحظت الرابط
اليك رابط التحميل واهلا وسهلا يا غالي منورنا بمرورك
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/61812...-----.jpg.html


----------



## فارس آغا (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فارس آغا (2 فبراير 2008)

أحتاج بعض مخططات دارات التبريد لغرف التبريد
أواسم كتاب يحوي نماذج متعددة منها وشكراً.


----------



## هشام فياض (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسون حلب (3 فبراير 2008)

:14: الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مناف قاسم (3 فبراير 2008)

فارس آغا قال:


> أحتاج بعض مخططات دارات التبريد لغرف التبريد
> أواسم كتاب يحوي نماذج متعددة منها وشكراً.


 
نشاء الله قريبا اخي وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## ahmeds_2009 (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المخطط ونرجو إرفاق الشرح


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

بجد حاجه جميله قوى

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## قاسم لطيف (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المخطط عاشت ايدك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أبريل 2009)

مجهود جميل بارك الله في عملك


----------



## majdy82 (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا حلووووووووووووو......لكن دارة التحكم للشلر غير بدون امتددد.....ولم اتمكن من فتحها


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخوانى على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## maxjan (6 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل كعب (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## hamda_200518 (8 أبريل 2009)

صديقى العزيز لك فاْْئق الاحترام والتقدير وارجو الله ان يمدك بمدد من عندة


----------



## hamda_200518 (8 أبريل 2009)

صديقى العزيز لك فاْْئق الاحترام والتقدير وارجو الله ان يمدك بمدد من عندة[/quote]


----------



## محمودصابر (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على تلك الصور المبسطة اخى.


----------



## اشرف تبريد (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووو سيد /مناف وجعل الله هدا العمل فى ميزانك يوم القيامه


----------



## ميرا1985 (15 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
وممكن مخططات تبين التكييف بالمبنى 
أو اتبين مواسير التكييف يللي خارجة من الغرفة الرئيسية المغدية للمبنى ​


----------



## الصفوان (10 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم وأرجو لك كل التوفيق


----------



## egole (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
لو ممكن حد يعرفنى كيية تحسين اداء دورة التبريد
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## egole (10 يناير 2010)

:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## egy_silver (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وللامام دائما


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ازاي افتح الملف
شكرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبورك فى عملك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## waseem-982 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك كثيرا ونرجو من حضرتكم المزيد


----------



## aboshemaa (9 فبراير 2010)

مليون شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## الكاسر 2011 (16 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## عمر ابراهيم1987 (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخ مناف الورد


----------



## nisreen1001 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا, انا مهندسة ميكانيك اعمل في مجال الصيانة لذلك انا بحاجة لمعرفة التمديدات الكهربائية.
ممكن سؤال, دارة الشيلر والحمايات أليس من المفترض ان تكون داخلية (داخل الشيلر بحد ذاته)؟؟
وما هو الفرق بين ألوان التمديدات في المخطط


----------



## اباحزم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## سامي الجن (26 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## mamoonmo (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا كتير*

شكرا علي مجهوداتك]


----------



## ahmedbayomy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخى الروابط لا تعمل ارجو منك تحميلها على مقع تحميل اخر وشكراا


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله


----------



## ahmedelwardany (1 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## hassan ali8010 (1 يناير 2011)

والله شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (2 يناير 2011)

اخ مناف تحية طيبة لك ولجميع اخواني في المنتدى

لا استطيع تحميل الملف
اذا فيه امكانية ترفع الملف على اي سيرفر اخر 

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## giantman (20 أغسطس 2011)

thank you about this


----------



## aati badri (20 أغسطس 2011)

سامي الجن قال:


>


 فعلا كل روابط المهندس مناف تؤدي الى العا ب طق طق


----------



## fouzi2005 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور الى الامام


----------



## غطفان حنو (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششكككككككككككوووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## bassman71 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (21 يناير 2013)

لم *يخرج لي المخطط يظهر موقع اللعاب


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (21 يناير 2013)

ارجوك اخي محتاج *مخطط كهرباء غرف التبريد


----------



## عامر السعد (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## romah (14 مارس 2013)

اخ مناف الرابط يفتح برامج العاب ارجو اعادة تنزيله ولك الشكر مسبقا


----------



## mohammedalhamere (30 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedalhamere (30 أبريل 2013)

اخى مناف الرابط يعطى فينا فى موقع العاب بارك الله فيك تاكد من الرابط واعد تنزيله


----------



## mohammedalhamere (30 أبريل 2013)

اخواننا لو سمحتم وجزاكم الله خير اريد مخطط الضغط والانثالبى لفريون 22 باسرع وقت وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------

